# Slide Fire Stocks AR15



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Slide Fire Stocks that allow you to bump fire your ar's to auto fire yet? Looking at them they seem like alot of fun but a good way to waste alot of money while doing it. I can hardly afford to shoot mine semi and blasting 30 rd's in less than 30 sec seems abit on the expensive side, not to mention the stock is 350.00?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very fun,gotta pay the piper to play....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I played around with one for an AK some friend of mine had and had a blast. I thought it would take a bit of effort to get it going but it's just like shooting full auto. Don't think I would pay the $350 unless I just had it to throw away but fun. I would love to get one for a 10/22 for the cost of ammo.*


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Got mine when they first came out,LOVE it!Heck you can dump 30 rounds in 10 seconds,I dump 100 rounds(over 35.00 of 556) regularly with my 100 rd. KCI drum mags.GO to you tube or better yet the barrel break in thread on here and check my post.If you get one start ordering ammo on line by the 1000's bulk.Garranteed to make you smile!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

more brands are coming out now. they are $289 at 
http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/





 

BUMPSKI AK-47 



 
Tapco bumpfire stock


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*289.00*

It's only the AK versions that are 289.00 the AR's are 350.00 for some reason, design is abit differant??


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've never tried them, but in my limited time on my some machineguns my friends own I've come to the conclusion that full auto is more mystique than anything practical.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*bump fire*

WOW Just missed one in the shopper yesterday for 285.00, Thought for sure no one would notice at that price, but someone scooped it up quick.


----------

